# So I bought my first Shetland...



## Blackwater Farm (May 13, 2013)

He is a 12 year old silver-ish stallion. Kind of a rescue deal. I felt really bad for the poor guy, he seems to have had a rough go round. He's been passed around alot. He has a very kind disposition once he gets to know you. Not a mean bone in his body. The halter he had on he must have had on for quite a while, he has a pretty good indention across his nose and white bars across his cheeks where the hair has been rubbed for so long it grew back white. The halter had a knot in the crown that left a big bald spot behind his ear. I think someone "eared him down" alot too because he doesn't like for you to reach for his ears to quickly but has no problem letting you rub all over them as long as you're slow. He drives pretty well. I had to show him that it's ok to walk every now and then. He gees and haws and backs and stands quiet to hook up. He has a wonderful trot. Several of them... A nice slow almost jog, a good working trot and he extends out pretty nice. All while maintaining a nice frame. Over all he's a good little boy. I'm going to get him gelded as soon as the bugs die down this fall and hope that he settles in knowing he finally has a good permanent home!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (May 13, 2013)

He is cute, how big is he. He looks like a nice cart pony.


----------



## Lori W (May 14, 2013)

Bless you for taking him and and providing him the 'forever' home he so deserves!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 15, 2013)

Awwww, he's cute!

NICE that you took him on. He looks to be a silver bay. I have one and will probably have a few in the future. Most of ours are silver blacks - many different shades.

So when did you want to get together to drive? It's usually cooler in Southern Pines driving under the trees during the summer (in the morning or in the evening) if you have a way to haul out. I can haul singles with carts or pairs with either the forecart or the wagon... I can even provide solid driving ponies for an extra driver and then I can drive my "greenies"! I often haul more than one and I can decide based on how I feel or how weather and ponies are doing if I want to go around again.

Do you know of other driving areas? I've never driven at Uwharrie (the trails I've ridden on wouldn't work for driving) or Lumbee River. Raven Rock (here by me) - can't drive - your vehicle would end up as so many toothpicks trying to fit between the trees, LOL! Of course, up here by me there's also Twin Oaks and Little River Trails (Larry is talking about closing LRT to the public - his wife is tired of having to deal with it when he's doing all the farm work and the Fish Houses...).

The Hoffman Trail Drive is coming up, too. I think that's Memorial Day Weekend. It doesn't look like I'll be going to that one, though.

You and your family would also probably enjoy some of the trail driving we do with the NC Working Horse and Mule Association. They are scheduling a lot of drives in between the field work programs. FUN.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2013)

_He is handsome! I've never understood that halter-thing--can't people see that it's too tight???



__ They won't button up a shirt collar, but think a horse can live with a halter gouging into their heads._

_Nice that he is already driving for you._


----------



## paintponylvr (May 15, 2013)

Ah, I see that you are moving to TX...

Do you need anything moved before June? PM me...


----------



## CZP1 (May 15, 2013)

What a handsome boy! Love his forelock!


----------

